# Straight Liquor for "Marinade"?



## AustinFromTN (Mar 4, 2018)

I know technically it's not a marinade.

One time I put a pork butt in Evan Williams bourbon for three days before smoking and it seemed to work well. I've also been told that spiced rum for three days works well but it has to be kept on ice (I'm assuming the freezer would work).

But I can't find anything on the internet for just a straight whiskey marinade. Is that a good idea, or would the effects be negligible? Should it be kept in the fridge, freezer, or counter (I'm assuming the hard liquor won't spoil the meat)?


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 20, 2018)

AustinFromTN said:


> I know technically it's not a marinade.
> 
> One time I put a pork butt in Evan Williams bourbon for three days before smoking and it seemed to work well.



If it worked for you the first time I don't see why it shouldn't work again. . . . Give it a try and let us know how it comes out.  Trial and error is probably the best way to learn next to an experienced chef walking you step by step through a process.  Not always lucky enough to have that so give it another whirl! 

Good luck,

 john


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 20, 2018)

I'd suggest using your favorite BBQ sauce and mixing it 50/50 with the bourbon.


----------



## AustinFromTN (Mar 20, 2018)

I appreciate the replies. Keep them coming.

The problem with BBQ sauce (I make my own) is that the tomato will burn in the smoker.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Mar 20, 2018)

I usually do a 30% tequila, 40% orange juice and 20% lime juice with a little garlic, onion and black pepper added for chicken breast and thighs for a couple of hours before smoking.


----------



## AustinFromTN (Mar 20, 2018)

Lonzinomaker said:


> I usually do a 30% tequila, 40% orange juice and 20% lime juice with a little garlic, onion and black pepper added for chicken breast and thighs for a couple of hours before smoking.



That sounds really interesting and I'll have to try it sometime.

In a month I am preparing a giant pork butt for a church luncheon. So probably wouldn't fit with the flavor.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 20, 2018)

I use bourbon as an ice marinade all the time .


----------



## AustinFromTN (Mar 20, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I use bourbon as an ice marinade all the time .



What's an ice marinade and how does it work?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 22, 2018)

AustinFromTN said:


> What's an ice marinade and how does it work?


Fill a heavy bottom glass with ice . Cover the ice with Jim Beam Black .


----------



## tallbm (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm wondering would alcohol have any kind of tenderizing effect?  I understand how acidity and enzymes and such in fruit juice like pineapple and citrus juice does so but what about alcohol.  Or would it just act like a preservative like formaldehyde? lol


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 23, 2018)

My preference for doctoring BBQ sauce is bourbon. If it is going on beef, it is just sauce and bourbon. If it is going on pork or chicken; sauce, bourbon, and usually some fruit preserves.  I don't put it on for the entire smoke, just the last hour. No burning.

I had a thought that alcohol alone might dry out the meat. I looked online and found that it will both denature the protein (tenderize it) and dehydrate the tissue.  Sounds like dry, tender, meat, but I've never tried alcohol alone.  Experience is always a better teacher than the Internet.


----------



## ksblazer (Apr 23, 2018)

I've seen a beef jerky recipe that just calls for marinating it in just bourbon.

But never for a pork butt roast


----------



## EvanKerr (Aug 4, 2021)

If you're cooking pork or beef, I recommend going for darker alcohols like stout or whiskey. Trust me, they pair the best! However, if you're cooking chicken or some other sort of white meats or even seafood, then definitely go for gin. I've also heard that tequila is a good match, but I've never tried it myself. That's because I'm a massive gin fan. Ever since my bestie gave me a gin gift, I've been drinking gin for breakfast, lunch, and dinner, lol. Okay, jokes aside, I just think gin tastes so good, and I would never ever choose anything over it!


----------

